# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Nyholmin talleilla tulipalo

## Waltsu

Nyholmin talleilla Verstaskadulla on useita busseja tuhoutunut tulipalossa.

Ylen tietojen mukaan 20 bussia on tuhoutunut. Henkilövahinkoja ei ole sattunut.

Kävin yöllä paikalla ottamassa muutaman kuvan.

----------


## Rehtori

Iltasanomat on kuvittanut komeilla kuvilla http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...001268040.html.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Iltasanomat on kuvittanut komeilla kuvilla http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...001268040.html.


Tuhopoltto taatusti, tätähän on liikkeellä.

----------


## KriZuu

:Mad:   :Mad:  Järjetöntä! 

Mittavat tuhot. Mitkähän autot mahtoivat palaa kelvottomiksi?

Muok. Ainakin 57 (Volvo 8500LE)

----------


## Jaikku

Poliisi ottanut yhden kiinni Turun varikkopalosta.
Bussivarikkorakennuksen tuhonnut palo sytytettiin tahallaan.

http://www.ksml.fi/kotimaa/Poliisi-o...43245#cxrecs_s

----------


## Melamies

> Poliisi ottanut yhden kiinni Turun varikkopalosta.
> Bussivarikkorakennuksen tuhonnut palo sytytettiin tahallaan.
> 
> http://www.ksml.fi/kotimaa/Poliisi-o...43245#cxrecs_s


Herää kysymys, miksi tällainen sarjapyromaani ei ollut posessa, vaan vapaalla jalalla bensakanisterin ja tulitikkujen kanssa. :Mad:

----------


## 339-DF

Onko tällä teolla jotain ideologisia motiiveja? Minulle tuli heti mieleen Pohjolan Matkan kesäinen tuhopoltto.

----------


## aki

> Järjetöntä! 
> 
> Mittavat tuhot. Mitkähän autot mahtoivat palaa kelvottomiksi?
> 
> Muok. Ainakin 57 (Volvo 8500LE)


Myös auto 52 (Volvo 8900LE) näyttää vaurioituneen palossa oikeasta etukulmastaan. Vauriot näyttävät sen verran pieniltä että varmaan tuo vielä korjataan.

----------


## Waltsu

Tänään ehjinä havaittuja: 51, 53, 59, 60, 66, 71, 82

----------


## Jaikku

Video näyttää Turun bussipalon karut jäljet  epäilty tuhotyö veti linja-autoyhtiön johtajan hiljaiseksi.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...001268273.html

----------


## Rokko

> Tänään ehjinä havaittuja: 51, 53, 59, 60, 66, 71, 82


Ja 77 näkyi aamulla torilla linjalla 1.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Turun Sanomissa luki, että 15 paikallisliikenteen ja 8 tilausliikenteen autoa paloi. Luku varmaan suurin piirtein oikein, autojen arvo oli tosin laskettu uusien autojen mukaan, eli yli 6 miljoonaa euroa. Mitä nyt noita ulkoa äkkiseltään muistan, olisko palaneiden lista : Volvo 8700 62, 70, 73/74, 67, 76, 78, 84, Volvo 8500 57, 72, Scala 55, 68, Scania 61, 65, Golden Dragon (toivottavasti), joku uusi Volvo. Tämä on arvelua, voi olla virheitä. Itse en nähnyt lauantaina muita kuin 3 uudempaa Scaniaa ja Volvo 71 ajossa. Mielenkiintoista katsoa, mitä polttaja saa. Joutaisi pakkohoitoon lopuksi iäksi. Toinen vaihtoehto tietysti on ehdonalainen lievä tuomio...

----------


## VHi

> Turun Sanomissa luki, että 15 paikallisliikenteen ja 8 tilausliikenteen autoa paloi. Luku varmaan suurin piirtein oikein, autojen arvo oli tosin laskettu uusien autojen mukaan, eli yli 6 miljoonaa euroa. Mitä nyt noita ulkoa äkkiseltään muistan, olisko palaneiden lista : Volvo 8700 62, 70, 73/74, 67, 76, 78, 84, Volvo 8500 57, 72, Scala 55, 68, Scania 61, 65, Golden Dragon (toivottavasti), joku uusi Volvo. Tämä on arvelua, voi olla virheitä. Itse en nähnyt lauantaina muita kuin 3 uudempaa Scaniaa ja Volvo 71 ajossa. Mielenkiintoista katsoa, mitä polttaja saa. Joutaisi pakkohoitoon lopuksi iäksi. Toinen vaihtoehto tietysti on ehdonalainen lievä tuomio...


Onko jossain netissä Nyholmin kalustolistausta? Itse en ole löytänyt.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei tietoa. Ed lisäksi auto 75 saattaa olla palanut, ei havaintoa.

----------


## KriZuu

> Onko jossain netissä Nyholmin kalustolistausta? Itse en ole löytänyt.


Tässä jonkinlaista listaa:

1	KMG-623	Volvo	B12B 6x2  9700HD NG (2008)
2	AEZ-171	Volvo	B12B 9900 NG (2007)
3	CCP-798	Volvo	B12 Carrus Star 502 (1998)
4	SMY-603	Volvo	B12B 9700H (2007)
5	ILE-500	Volvo	B13R 9700H NG (2012)
6	EXP-531	Mercedes-Benz	Sprinter 416 CDI (2005)
7	LLI-982	Volvo	B12B 6x2 9700HD (2005)
8	LLY-249	Volvo	B12B 6x2 9700HD (2007)
9	LZE-350	Volvo	B12B 9700H NG (2009)
10	NIR-800	Volvo	B13R 6x2 9700HD NG (2012)
11	FLN-124	Volvo	B11R 6x2 9700HD UG (2015)
13	XIB-277	Scania	L94 IB Lahti Flyer 520 (2000)
14	LLY-152	Volvo	B12M 6x2 9700H (2002)
51	ENA-642	Volvo	B8R LE 6x2 8900LE (2014)
52	GLP-271	Volvo	B8R LE 8900LE (2016)
53	NJZ-662	Volvo	B8R LE 6x2 8900LE (2016)
54	UPF-271	Volvo	B12B LE 6x2 8500LE (2009)
55	ERF-844	Scania	K270 UB 6x2*4 Lahti Scala (2006)
56	NJZ-738	Volvo	B8R LE 6x2 8900LE (2016)
57	MLT-680	Volvo	B12B LE 6x2 8500LE (2009)
58	VXR-596	Volvo	B12B LE 6x2 8500LE (2009)
59	KMT-819	Scania	CK280 UB 6x2*4 Citywide LE (2014)
60	KMT-822	Scania	CK280 UB 6x2*4 Citywide LE (2014)
61	KMT-823	Scania	CK280 UB 6x2*4 Citywide LE (2014)
62	ILG-779	Volvo	B12B LE 6x2 8700LE (2003)
63	MMC-303	Mercedes-Benz	Sprinter (2015)
64	MMC-317	Mercedes-Benz	Sprinter (2015)
65	KMT-820	Scania	CK250 UB Citywide LE (2014)
66	KMT-821	Scania	CK250 UB Citywide LE (2014)
67	IJB-719	Volvo	B12B LE 6x2 8700LE (2009)
68	FHP-304	Scania	K270 UB 6x2*4 Lahti Scala (2006)
70	HZZ-370	Volvo	B7R LE 8700LE (2006)
71	JJL-164	Volvo	B12B LE 6x2 8500LE (2009) 
72	JJL-167	Volvo	B12B LE 6x2 8500LE (2009)
73	MMA-926	Volvo	B7R LE 8700LE (2005)
74	MMA-924	Volvo	B7R LE 8700LE (2005)
75	EXE-352	Volvo	B12B LE 6x2 8700LE (2004)
76	YVR-103	Volvo	B12B LE 6x2 8700LE (2010)
77	YVR-108	Volvo	B12B LE 6x2 8700LE (2010)
78	YVR-106	Volvo	B12B LE 6x2 8700LE (2010)
82	FHP-299	Scania	K270 UB 6x2*4 Lahti Scala (2006)
84	IJB-718	Volvo	B12B LE 6x2 8700LE (2009)

----------


## antsa

Tuo 6 on uusiutunut 2015, nyt EMJ-329 MB 519cdi.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Enpäs muistanut, että noita 8500 Volvoja oli noinkin monta. 71 on ainut, minkä olen palon jälkeen nähnyt. 8900 Volvot taisi sittenkin säästyä, yksi meinasi kärähtää.

----------


## Eppu

Kuullemma palaneiden lista olis seuraavanlainen: #2, 3, 4, 6-11, 15, 54, 55, 57, 58, 61, 62, 65, 67, 68, 72, 76, 78, 84 ja vsb 8. Myös #52 hieman mutta selvinnee hengissä.

----------


## rheino

Onko joku ehtinyt kuvata Nyholmin nro 6:sta ennen kuin palo tuhosi sen? En mielestäni ole sitä näillä foorumeilla nähnyt.

----------


## Waltsu

> Ei tietoa. Ed lisäksi auto 75 saattaa olla palanut, ei havaintoa.


75 käy ja kukkuu Paimion linjalla!

----------

